# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tới thăm 'chú voi con ở Bản Đôn'

## hangnt

Giữa núi rừng bao la của Tây Nguyên lộng gió, Bản Đôn nằm trọn trên một hòn đảo xanh, bốn bề là nước của dòng Sêrêpốk. Địa danh khá quen thuộc với những người yêu cái nắng, cái gió và mùa đông mỗi chiều của Tây Nguyên là Buôn Đôn (hay còn gọi là Bản Đôn) thuộc huyện Buôn Đôn (tỉnh Đắk Lắk).


Càng khám phá, du khách càng thấy bị cuốn hút


Bản Đôn cách thành phố Buôn Mê Thuột khoảng 50km về hướng Tây-Bắc, sát biên giới với Campuchia và Lào. Bản Đôn có nghĩa tiếng Việt là “làng đảo”. Ngôi làng được dựng lên giữa dòng của con sông Sêrêpốk-được xem là nơi giao nhau của ba nước Việt Nam-Lào-Campuchia.

Con sông này dẫn đến 3 quốc gia này và là một dòng của sông mẹ Mê Công. Ngày trước, người Lào đã bị hấp dẫn khi xuôi dòng đến đây mua bán và cuối cùng ở lại với người Ê-đê bản địa, xây dựng nên ngôi làng này. Hiện nay, Bản Đôn đã trở thành “thương hiệu” của du lịch Tây Nguyên.




Làng Đảo mùa này theo đúng nghĩa của nó: tứ bề nước giăng. Khi đầu nguồn sông mẹ cuồn cuộn dòng nước đổ về hạ nguồn, con sông Sêrêpốk đầy ắp nước đỏ au, thắm màu đất bazan.

Khi chảy qua làng, con sông chia làm bảy dòng lớn nhỏ, ào ạt băng qua những ghềnh đá tạo nên con thác khổng lồ. Người ta đặt tên cho thác là thác Bảy Nhánh thuộc buôn N’DRêch, xã Ea Huar, huyện Buôn Đôn.

Trong 7 nhánh, nhánh rộng nhất của thác khoảng 2 cây số, chỗ hẹp nhất khoảng 20-30m. Mỗi nhánh mang một đặc tính khác nhau, tạo sự thích thú cho du khách. Nhánh thứ nhất dày đặc những cây si.

Nhánh hai, ba và bốn có nhiều ghềnh đá, tạo nên những cung bậc nước chảy. Cũng chính vì điều này, một đoạn của con sông được gọi là thác.

Nhánh thứ năm là bãi đá cuội nhẵn bóng như đá sỏi ở các bãi biển ở dải đất miền Trung. Nhánh thứ bảy chảy qua Vườn Quốc gia Yok Đôn, nơi còn những cánh rừng già với nhiều loại cây đặc thù của Tây Nguyên đại ngàn.
Bản Đôn tồn tại hàng bao thế kỷ nay nhưng vẫn giữ được nét hoang dã của núi rừng. Khách đến đây là bước vào vùng đất của trăm năm, chạm vào không gian của đại ngàn hoang dại, phố xá, thị thành bỏ lại phía sau. Không chỉ du khách trong và ngoài nước rất ưa thích vùng đất văn hóa và hoang dã này.


Văn hóa bản địa nơi đây rất thú vị


Đặt chân đến đây, du khách sẽ được nghe kể về huyền thoại của “Vua voi” và những người thuần phục voi tài ba của thế giới. Y Thu (hay còn gọi là N’Thu Knul) là người thuần dưỡng hơn 300 con voi rừng. Trong đó, có một con voi trắng được dâng cho vua Xiêm nên được nhà vua ban danh Khun-ju-nốp - được hiểu như “Vua voi”.

Ông trở thành huyền thoại của Tây Nguyên. Ngôi mộ ông hiện vẫn tồn tại giữa núi rừng. Người dân Tây Nguyên gọi đó là mộ Vua voi. Huyền thoại Tây Nguyên ở Bản Đôn có thể kể không biết bao giờ mới hết. Những huyền thoại trở nên bất tử, sống mãi với núi rừng, với những cư dân của bản làng vốn rất trân trọng giá trị văn hóa và thiên nhiên.

Lang thang giữa núi rừng Bản Đôn, khám phá thiên nhiên, tìm hiểu nét văn hóa bản địa... du khách không bao giờ chán. Khi những huyền thoại, những câu chuyện chưa làm khách hết ngạc nhiên thì không gian mở ra trước mặt, gây cho khách một ngạc nhiên khác.

Bản Đôn là ngôi làng yên ả nhưng bên kia làng là khu rừng huyền bí, tạo cảm giác tò mò cho du khách. Càng khám phá, càng nghe ngóng, du khách càng bị cuốn hút. Và cuộc khám phá Tây Nguyên chẳng bao giờ kết thúc.


Du khách ghé Bản Đôn


Đến Buôn Đôn nói riêng, Tây Nguyên nói chung, du khách đừng quên cưỡi trên lưng voi dạo bước qua con sông, con suối, qua rừng già mênh mông, đi thuyền độc mộc được làm từ cây cổ thụ, khoét rỗng ruột, còn nữa, đi qua những chiếc cầu treo lắt lẻo...

Nhà sàn là nét độc đáo của văn hóa Tây Nguyên. Đến đây, khách được tìm hiểu về văn hóa, lịch sử và con người của núi rừng Tây Nguyên. Đêm cồng chiêng cùng với người dân bản địa hứa hẹn là chương trình lý thú cho khách.

Con sông Sêrêpốk và thác Bảy Nhánh là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng để khách khám phá và chụp những bức ảnh ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp của núi rừng.







Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Đắk Lắk giá rẻ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm)* -*Tour du lich Sai Gon - Dak Lak gia re (3 Ngay 2 Dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đắk Lắk* - *tour du lich Dack Lak*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đắk Lắk click vào *du lịch Đắk Lắk* - *du lich Dak Lak*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chú voi con ở Bane Đôn  :love struck:  bài hát gắn liền với thơ ấu của mình mà ^^
Voi con nhìn dễ thương lắm

----------


## Mituot

Chưa được cưỡi voi bao giờ 
Chắc là tuyệt lắm

----------

